# stomach shaped bottle from Sc



## monck (Jan 1, 2010)

I know very little about this bottle except for a little info that I've gotten from other collectors. I found this bottle while digging a bridge footing on the Charleston South Carolina side of the ashely river in 1994. I found one reference to a stomach shaped medicine bottle from Florence Sc on the internet but that is where the trail seems to end. The artical listed it as one of the top 25 collectable bottles of South Carolina. If someone knows anything about the year it was made or what it contained I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## monck (Jan 1, 2010)

this is a bottom view


----------



## monck (Jan 1, 2010)

front


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2010)

I read somewhere that there were only 26 collectible bottles from South Carolina so you could be correct.
 A stomach bitters maybe?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 1, 2010)

are you sure that bottle hasnt been in a fire?


----------



## monck (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the bottle hasn't been in a fire because we pulled alot of bottles from the holes and I don't recall any melted glass. The bottles were anywhere from 4 ft. to 10 ft. deep. At around 200 ft from the river most everything was from the 1890's, that would be my best guess. The closer to the river we dug the newer the bottles seem to get.There were more common bottles than anything else, however we (everyone who was digging) did get quite afew south carolina dispensery bottles from there.


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2010)

NOW THAT IS A SHAPE IN A BOTTLE I AIN'T EVER SEEN! MAN,WISH IT HAD EMBOSSING TO GIVE US A CLUE! JAMIE


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 1, 2010)

Could it be a urinal?


----------



## Just Dig it (Jan 1, 2010)

a 9 iron candy container =) ..jk i lean towards stomach as well...nice bottle cool you made sure to log its modern history


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2010)

It might be a grape preserver.. I will elaborate on request.. [8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 5, 2010)

I vaugely remember reading about a stomach shaped bottle in a bottle book or magazine in the late seventies.... I know there was a poor b&w photo w/ the article, and the bottle looked just like this one. I was never too big on figural bottles, except for a few exceptions such as the 'Pochahantas' or Indian queen bitters....So I didn't pay it alot of attention. Beam bottles were big then too, but to each his own, they never did much for me either. Sorry if this wasn't real helpful.[&:]                                                Joe


----------



## walkingstick (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a male urinal.


----------



## monck (Jan 5, 2010)

I found this referance to an amber stomach shaped bottle put out by the Monterey medicine Co. But can't find anything on that company. This is the address of the artical I found. I very much appreciate the responses that I've recieved and if I stumble accross any other info I will post it here.  http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/SC_Top25_July%202003.pdf


----------



## monck (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe a sample whiskey


----------



## rockbot (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi John, I can't help but you got some interesting bottles.

 Rocky


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello John.

 Welcome to these parts, and thanks for bringing along these cool arse botttles. What are the dimensions on the stomach shaped guy? Don't forget the inside diameter of the neck, please. Reminds me of the shape of #1 Son's first Fisher-Price plastic putter head, it duz.

 Is this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a SC Dispensary?

 Why for you think that Flask's a sample? What size is it? Maybe one of the Flask Guys can tell us for sure. I was gonna describe it as Quilted, but didn't think that was quite right. Diamond Patterned, maybe. Took a ride in the Wayback Machine and found this discussion; https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-1605/mpage-1/key-Diamond%252CFlask/tm.htm#1605 By the bye, that is a nice picture of the Flask in a beautiful setting.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 6, 2010)

26? I got more than that in my collection of S.C. bottles.

 What committee came up w/ that number?

 I guess some people hate paint.

 Screw em.

 Pat.


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have no clue about the bottle. But the was sure a unique find.


----------



## towhead (Jan 7, 2010)

I was thinking golf too...

 -Julie


----------



## monck (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes this is a one pint SC Dispensary I found in the same area as the stomach shaped bottle.We didn't find many of these round type, we mostly found the saddle and Jo-Jo flasks. There were quite a variety of bottles but thre were alot of food type bottle, and medicines.


----------



## monck (Jan 8, 2010)

I found a few pickle bottles of different sizes and color variations. Many whiskey bottles and some jugs


----------



## monck (Jan 8, 2010)

Whiskey bottles


----------



## monck (Jan 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  monck
> 
> I found this referance to an amber stomach shaped bottle put out by the Monterey medicine Co. But can't find anything on that company. This is the address of the artical I found. I very much appreciate the responses that I've recieved and if I stumble accross any other info I will post it here.  http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/SC_Top25_July%202003.pdf
> this picture here is a SC Dispensery


----------



## monck (Jan 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  monck
> 
> Yes the picture before is a pint SC Dispensary I found in the same area as the stomach shaped bottle.We didn't find many of these round type, we mostly found the saddle and Jo-Jo flasks. There were quite a variety of bottles but thre were alot of food type bottle, and medicines. This one is 3 palmetto beer bottles from Charleston SC.


----------



## sloughduck (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, Found your bottle in the book "American Figure Bottles" Page405. The description is as follows.

   Antique leather bottle
  "On may 2,1893, Daniel O'Reardon patented his design for a bottle imitation of an antique leather bottle.The shape of the bottle is rather awkward; the neck and mouth of the vessel are located on one end.O'Reardon's bottle has been found in dark amber-colored glass only" 
  Hope this helps you out. Don


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey John,

 Just discovered this Fleabay link,  on another thread here. The seller is also in South Carolina. His description leaves a bit to be desired. What's with the Monterey?


----------



## monck (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the link surfaceone, That's the first one I've ever seen besides mine. The only info that I have gotten was from a South Carolina collector and he told me that the bottle was put out by the Monterey Medicine Co. out of Florence S.C. .Sloughduck found the pat. date and designer who was from New Jersey. Patent date was 1893


----------

